# 2 Female Rats In GA



## superstarnova (Mar 31, 2008)

I have two female fancy rats who both need a home. I can no longer care for them and I want them to go to a place where they'll be loved and safe, not used as food or research.

We are in: Alpharetta, GA

Thanks!


----------

